# Looking for Hunting Club near Hall County



## Calvin Anderson (Nov 30, 2010)

Looking for a hunting club in Hall, Jackson, Barrow, Lumpkin, Clarke, Madison, or Oconee county.  I would greatly prefer a club that is alcohol free.  I live in Talmo near Jefferson so any of these counties are easily accessible for me.  Most of my hunting will be done during the week.  If you have any information concerning clubs in any of these counties please let me know.  I would greatly appreciate it.

Calvin Anderson


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Nov 30, 2010)

yeah ive been looking for one around here in seminole . you'd think with all the hunters in georgia each county or so would have its own club or atleast a range or gun club


----------



## SOTL (Nov 30, 2010)

Keep looking.  Tough to find a club around Hall


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Nov 30, 2010)

Most club presidents don't want members who live close to the land and/or can hunt during the week.  Members who have to drive farther usually hunt less and hunting a lot during the week can quickly overpressure the property if it's hunted heavily on weekends by the rest of the members.

That said, I wish you the best.  I had a club in Clarke County that was only 55 minutes away.  I sure miss having a club that close with a good population of deer.


----------



## Calvin Anderson (Nov 30, 2010)

I cant hunt on the weekends because I am in the ministry.


----------

